# Bad Watery Diarrhea today*



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Today (3/19) has been just tramatic.I woke up with the usual watery run's. Thought I was done. Took 2 Imodium and waited an hour and desided to go to the grocery store (20 miles away).I was standing in line at the check out and I could feel it rushing down my intestines and about to explode on me.I made it out to my car and knew I would never make it the 20 mile drive home to my house.(I live in the mountains , by Mt.Rainier , in Washington state).I could feel my self about to fill my pants so I went straight from the store to the next door SubWay Sandwich shop.I barely made it to the potty. I just exploded.I was in the bathroom about 10 minutes.Fianlly I felt safe enough to make the long 20 mile drive back home.Thankfully my stomach had eased off and I made it home without filling my pants.Ran straight for the bathroom and took 2 more Imodium.I Hate having IBS-D. It is wrecking my life. Making it impossible for me to even try to leave my house.Thankfully I am a stay at home person. (My hubby works).I remember when I did work. Before 1991 , one time at work I had an explosion and filled my pants. Had to call my hubby to bring me a change of clothes.I was thinking I have only had IBS for about 16 years , but the more I recall , it was way past that. 20 years or more.Life is miserable.


----------



## aellia (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear GlendaI know just how you feel. Mine has been like that for almost a month now and sometimes I just want to cry. I've had it about the same amount of years as you and the thought of never being better again is so horrible. I try to stay strong but it's so hard. Hoping for a better day for you tomorrow


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} I know how you feel... Things like this always happen like this, at a store, during an outing... etc... and it feels so so terrible when it happens...Hope you feel better tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I feel better this evening , I think the 4 Imodium plugged the leak. ha ha.I will probably be plugged for about 2 days untill this horrible cycle begins all over again.It is usually bad in the mornings . But I have had problems lasting all day and into the night before too.The worst part of this is when you are out in the car or in a store and you have to go now and there is No bathroom available at all. That's when I loose controll and fill my pants.It is horrible to have to sit "In It" all the way home to your house.Then I have to wipe up and take a hot soapy bath.No matter how good I clean up , I seem to get some up my urinary tract and then it burns. Sometimes I have even gotten an infection requiring antibiotics for 10 days.This is a horrible way to have to live your life.I almost feel I would rather have C , then the dreaded D.But I have had that happen too , one time I didn't go for 10 days. My gut's killed me.I did have my gall bladder removed about 9 or so years ago , and the surgeon told me any fat content in food would cause D.woah is me*


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Glenda, I totally hear you... I'm ibs-A, too -- so I feel your pain...I'm wondering, since you've had your gallbladder removed, have you tried Linda's calcium treatment? A lot of people who have had their gallbladder out find calcium helpful. The link is here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am so sorry for you. So many of us have gone through that; but it doesn't make it any easier when it happens again.Other than Calcium and Questran there is nothing I know of that controls this for those without a gb.My best to you.Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello , I am already on Calcium. And Questran never helped me when I tried it. The only thing I can do is take Imodium when my IBS-D is at it's worst.When I had my Gall Bladder removed , the surgeon warned me that I would get diarrhea frequently.And any fat content would make it worse. Boy is that ever true.I have noticed my watery diarrhea looks like it has oil content to it.Why is that ?????I would give anything to have a normal solid soft B-Movement. The runs are horrible.I am scared to leave the house.There have been several times when I have messed myself. Then I speed home like a crazy person. God forbid a Cop stop me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glenda.. ((((Hugs))))) I know.. well we ALL know and have been there.One question though...have you tried Colestid??? It is similiar to Questran only it is in tablet form and the dosing may be easier to play around with to see what is best for you. Maybe ask your Doc about it. You may just require a bit more than the Questran packets give.. ya know?All the bestBQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Glenda.I have the same happen to me its horrible. i find only immodium helps, ive tried questran powders as well , dont think they help much, had my gallbladder out 29 years ago, but only developed IBS-D 9 years ago. this last 3 months have been unbearable, constant diarrhea then take 2-3 immodium, then get bunged up for 2 days, then take 2-3 immodium, you cant plan anything. i hate my life, people say you learn to cope with it, but i am struggling, i dont seem to be able to be positive about it, it just gets me down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I am leary to try anything else for my diarrhea. I think I will just stick with the Imodium. It seems to work the Best.I just hate being plugged for aday or so after I take it , then it goes right back to the runs again.Why does the diarrhea look oily at times ? Anyone know ?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi mine can get oily at times, too -- but because for me it just happens occasionally when I occasionally take the risk to eat oily food, I haven't done anything about it... The amount of fat intake can make a difference -- when i eat food that have more fat/oil in it, this happens to me.But if you get this pretty regularly no matter what you eat, and you don't have upper stomach and back pain, then maybe you could ask your dr. to order a test for malabsorbtion (celiac disease) Also, given that your gallbladder is out, maybe that's also what it is? This one I'm not really sure, though, because usually it is lack of bile acid that causes this...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glenda When do you take the imodium?... only after your D begins and/or only right before you leave your house?BQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

My doctor already tested my blood for Celiac disease and it was Negative.Some of the food I eat is abit greasy , so that must be why the oil content is found in the diarrhea.I take Imodium when I can get off the potty and take it. Sometimes I am there for several hours. So I take it in between out bursts. It usually helps within about 4-5 hours. Then I am plugged for awhile. Then it's back to the run's right away.When I went to the grocery store on Thursday , I waited an hour after my runs had stopped and I thought maybe the 2 Imodium had begun working , so I left for the store , and all went well , but as I was standing in the check out line , I could feel the watery diarrhea rolling down my intestines and about to charge out of me.That's when I ran next door to the SubWay Sandwich store and used their potty. I barely made it to the bathroom and pulled my jeans down and I was already going.I prayed I could make the 20 mile drive home so I could take 2 more Imodium. There are No bathrooms or anything on my way up to the mountains where I live by Mt.Rainier.I have not gone now since my ordeal at the sandwich shop yesterday around 11 am.. I am probably plugged. But I am passing alot of gas. Which for me is a fore runner to having the runs.This is just a terrible on going , never ending cycle.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*Everyone... I'm like all of you and agree this is very very frustrating and embarrassing. I also have Rheumatoid Arthritis so I have extra challenges; painful feet & hips that make it hard to run to the bathroom and shoulder & fingers problems that make it hard to quickly pull pants down... then up...then down... I could just spit nails!I take immodium, questran, calcium. Although it seems worse in the past 7 years since I got RA, it's possible I just am more frantic about it because my limitations now cause me to panic as I try to hurry. My colonoscopy on Monday showed my Ulcerative Colitis remains inactive and there is no cancer (I fully expect the one polyp to be found benign).Since I am still suffering from this awful IBS all I seem to be able to do is to try to manage it as best I can. I take meds, keep up with my gastroenterologist and medical tests, watch what I eat, although only eggs consistently make me explode, and I read about IBS, and I utilize this resource and support. I have a, "I Can't Wait" card that says I have a medical condition which I can whip out to show any employee to allow me to use the restroom if it's not for customers... I've only had to use it once because by that point, I look very ill and they always let me. The other helpful tool I have is my portable toilet in my car. Go up to the General Discussion forum where I explain all about it and how it has saved my life. Cathy*


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Reading these stories really makes me think that we should introduce a card like one of these. Do you think it would be useful?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jeff ~ Personally I've found this a really great idea -- when I had to be on the plane for 19 long hours while travelling internationally the year before last, I actually made a card like this for myself (thanks to Elizabeth's idea on her blog). I just wrote something similar on a library card in a first-person narration and carried the card with me. It was a huge help just knowing that I had the card with me as a last resort, and the peace of mind took so much of the anxiety off my mind that eventually I didn't even have to use it... It'd be really great if one (or both) of these could be available in printable form Thanks so much for thinking of this!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jeff.. may be a very good idea.. really.Glenda... try this ... Forget about taking the imodium AFTER you begin having D. Try taking it the night before WITH your dinner. Try it and let me know how your morning goes.I have found my mornings are MUCH better if I take the imodium WITH the main meal the night before.. or with any major meal. Taking one whole tablet with each meal would stop me up too much.. so I bought a pill cutter and I cut them in half and some into quarters. Depends on what I am eating and when as to how much I take. BUT I find if I take it _preventatively_... _WITH the food_...it works loads better. For me taking it _after_ the D starts.. is too late & leads to the exact situation you found yourself in the other day. So try this... co-locate the imodium with the food. I usually take it about 15 minutes before the meal. I sure hope that helps you.((((Hugs))))BQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I still haven't gone since the ordeal on Thursday. I had a Taco salad for dinner last night and within minutes I was Nauseated.I got up this morning and had 3 pieces of Bacon and 2 scrambled egges and was instantly nauseated.I do also have GERD. I feel like death warmed over. Like I could vomit everything I ate. This happens alot.I am so miserable.In regards to trying 1 imodium before dinner meals. Yikes , that would surely plug me for days on end. (??????)I only take it if I get horrible runs.I don't know what to do anymore !


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most taco salads and eggs with bacon are both pretty high fat meals. You might try sticking to lighter foods. High fat meals tend to increase diarrhea, even in people without any GI conditions.The fat might also increase the nausea. Lean chicken or turkey with rice may be a better bet. I know it is boring but it may help.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Glenda,Sorry you're still feeling this bad. I have GERD, too, so I know how you feel.The bacon and the scrambled eggs contain a lot of fat (eggs are fatty and the oil used for scrambling may also add more fat), which may trigger pain/D... and foods that are high in fat may also make GERD worse... Raw veggies and some raw fruits can trigger pain/D, too... So you might want to make some dietary adjustments... If your stomach is OK with soy, soymilk and organic cereal may be much less fatty. or you could get rice milk or almond milk instead. I personally have found the organic ones are better and causing less gas.Are you on any meds for the reflux? Those PPI's and/or acid reducers can do a lot of good, too. I also find elevating my head with a wedge pillow that's about 6-8 inches high is a good idea to prevent the acid from coming up at night.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As well as daily D, I had GERD which seemed to have developed over years of indigestion brought on by bad diet, and bad habits (too much coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol, in my case). Fried, fatty foods, especially red meats, were a problem. Until I decided to take some control over what I was doing to myself, I just kept adding stressors to my system, almost like I was trying to break myself. Given that I had reached the point that I could barely get through a day without nodding off and didn't know what to do about that, I think I was almost successful. Along with all of the supplements I take, which have restored my health, I almost never eat beef or pork or lamb any more. With respect, and knowing little that lays behind your many challenges and what, if any, foods you are able to eat without reaction, the beef and the pork are likely to be contributing to your problem. Some things I did were to see a Naturopath and got tested for food sensitivities. Addressed my addictions to either eliminate or lower my exposure. Lowered my fat intake and substituted soy products for a number of dairy and meat items. Started a *major* program of nutritional supplementation which includes highly absorbed minerals (at the molecular level), flavonoid extracts, and high dose vitamin anti-oxidants. Slowly got better and never had to plug myself with any constipators. Take a step down that path. See where it leads. It doesn't sound like the outcome could be much worse.{{{{{HUGS}}}}}Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

For my GERD I take prescription strength Zantac 150 and I also take Protonix , both twice daily.A recent ct scan of my chest and stomach so my Pacreaus is atrophic , so my doctor put me on Pancrease MT 20.It helps your Pancreas by producing enzymes to break down food for digestion. (Along with insulin production).The doctor said it might even help reduce my Diarrhea. Wrong* I've been on it over 6 weeks and it has done nothing to reduce the diarrhea episodes. But , I have to go to the doctor on Tuesday the 24th. for Blood work to check to see if the medication is helping my pancreas in any way.I can't have any form of Milk. I am Deathly allergic to it. Yet , I can eat cheese.I don't know if Soy milks would make me sick or not. I don't want to chance it to be truthfull.When I have scrambled eggs it is not made with any oil. So there should be not greasyness to it.But if it is high in Fat content , I guess that would cause the Run's , and probably nausea too.I guess that is the same for Bacon. I guess I already know it is rich in Fat Content.I saw a Tv show on the sporting channel and they showed how bacon is made , I was Grossed out. If you saw that show , you'd never eat Bacon again.Bacon sure taste's good though.I don't know how I could change my diet so I am virtually eliminating all Fat.Go to a Dietician ????I usually have an english Muffin with butter on it for breckfast and a cup of decaff tea.Lunch is usally a Tuna sandwich with mayonaise in it and a small diced pickle. Sometimes I'll eat potato chips too.With a tall glass of water.Dinner ranges from : 2 Taco's or small Taco salad with Ranch dressing . Cheese Pizza (3 slices) , shredded (Baked) chicken mixed in boiled egg noodles and salted to taste. Salisbury steak and mashed potatoes (Tv dinner-Banquet brand).2 Cheese Casa dea's . Ham SubWay Sandwich , Or what ever else I can find to make.Now that I look at my dinner menu , I see it is Full of Fat Content.I am only 5'3 and weigh 188 pds. I would love to lose weight. With all my bad diarrhea you think I would lose some. But I never do.Sometimes my acid reflux gets bad , along with severe nausea , and I can barely get off the couch to go in the bathroom to throw up.I would give anything to be Healthy and not have all these horrible problems.To top it all off , I was born with Neurofibromatosis , that is a genetic birth deffect that causes your body to grow thousands of tumors on it , and inside on your organs and spine too.I was on Morphine for 2 and 1/2 years but had to stop as the side effects were dangerous.The medication never helped my bad spinal tumor pain. I am in bloody agony all the time.My health is so bad. I almost feel as if I would be better of dead*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Glenda.. if you are worried about the imodium stopping you up.. that's why I suggested the pill cutter to lower the dosage.. In any event.. I would _still_ try it and see how you do with taking the imodium WITH meals.Here's a decent low fat diet:http://www.gicare.com/diets/Low-Fat-Diarrh...ll-Bladder.aspxHope that helps.In general though Glenda I bet if you lowered the amount of fat heavy and processed foods in your diet.. you could probably see a reduction in symptoms right there.BQ


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, Glenda, I agree -- and the pancreatic problem also makes a change of diet necessary. It may really be a good idea to see a dietician, let them know about all the health conditions, and then see if they could work out a less fatty yet still well-balanced diet for you. From my personal experience, a body may need a bit of time to get totally used to a new diet, but eventually, it may surprise you in a good way how some dietary changes can raise quality of life


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

The cycle begins again , the 4 Imodium on Thursday plugged me till this morning (Sunday).I felt it rolling down my intestines and I had to head for the bathroom.Sure enough , one normal movement , and then the rest was Mush. Least it wasn't straight water. So Far.When I see my doctor on Tuesday for Blood work , I will ask her to send me to a Dietician.Hopefully we can get some sort of a "Plan" worked out for me.I would be so happy to have a normal life.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I find taking omeprazole before a meal helps with the GERD, and taking 1-2 Immodium daily as a preventative measure is better than waiting till you have the runs . as it then takes longer to help stop it, thats what i have found . I know it is very annoying and hard to cope with, my diet is very bland, All Lactose free, lean chicken and fish and veg, and I drink a Yakult every day. Not sure what if anything is helping, but i have cut down the immodium from 4-5 a day to 1-2 a day.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*I agree about taking Immodium preventatively, although it doesn't always work.With my RA and other chronic problems, I have days when I just stay home. On those days, I take a break from immodium unless, of course, diarrhea hits. But I take it when I must go places... appts for which I am expected to show up on time and stay until done, spending time with relatives or friends, traveling even for an hour, going to a movie or anyplace that costs money. I haven't been able to work for a year, but when I did, I always always took it before leaving home and had more in my purse.It is absolutely true that it is easier to prevent it from getting really bad than to try and stop it when it has already begun. * *Cathy*


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Well it's been another morning of soft "Mush" bowel movements. Better then straight water I guess.I have to go to the doctor Tuesday morning (3/24) I hope I can get there and back without messing my drawers.It's a 45 mile drive to my doctor , then back home again.I am so glad I don't have to work anymore (Not since 1991). I could never work at a job with the insanity bowel habits that I have all the time.


----------



## Dgurl13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glenda,I feel for you. I have been experiencing this for years. I have had too many close calls or accidents to count. I have found myself helpless and driving home in D filled pants many times as well. It is the worst feeling in the world! I have been using calcium for about 6 months now and it seems to be helping. I am not cured and still have my good and horrendous days. You are not alone. Recently I was in church and had to leave early because I felt like I was about to exploded. I didn't make it home but I did have a diaper on and that helped with the clean up tremendously. You should consider using protection. It helps me greatly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I Hate having to "Sit in It" all the way home. When that happens I drive like a frantic nut. Heaven forbid I ever get stopped by a Cop.Even if I were to get "Protection" underware , the darn "D" always seeps up my urinary tract and burns like crazy and has even caused UTI's. Requiring me to go to the doctor for Bactrim DS antibiotics for 10 days.I do take CALCIUM , and it dose NOT make a difference with my IBS-D.The only help I get is from Imodium. 2 to 4 tablets that day of the bad out break.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Another morning of "D" . I had to take 2 Imodium. I had a doctor's appt. this morning , thankfully my "D" eased off and I made it there and home with NO accidents.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I woke up at 4:30 with intestinal cramps and I could feel the "D" ruuning down my intestinal tract this morning.By 5:15 I was in the bathroom with "D".I just hate all of this.I have another doctor's appointment this morning , and it is an Hour drive to get there , with not alot of bathrooms in sight.I hope I can get there with out a messy accident.I only had 2 pieces of baked chicken and boiled egg noodles for dinner last night.Should that have caused "D" ???I think I better take 2 Imodium before I leave.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food is not the only cause of diarrhea.You may be over-responding to the "time to get up" internal signal which can cause morning diarrhea no matter what food you eat.You might try rice rather than wheat based noodles. Some people don't do well with the resistant starch in wheat.Also it may not be the last meal you ate. If you had something else during the day with sorbitol or fructose if you are fructose intolerant any time the day before that will still make your stool the next morning much softer/watery than it otherwise would be.If your symptoms seem to be the same no matter what you eat then stop focusing on food and try other things. Stress reduction, making sure you get good sleep, don't over work yourself, etc may be more where your triggers lie.If you have about the same symptoms every day then you probably over respond to the normal internal signals which you can't make go away so something like Calcium or Imodium or other constipating thing taken every day may help. With Imodium you want to slowly ramp up the daily dose to find the dose that most of the time blocks the diarrhea without backing you up for days. Overly constipating yourself can trigger diarrhea to get the constipated stool out of the body.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Thankyou for all the information Kathleen. I appreciate your great Helpfull suggestions.I may have to start taking 1 Imodium on a daily basis. I only take it if my "D" is so Severe I am in the bathroom for 3 + hours straight. Then I take 2 to 3 , or 4 if I am really bad off.I checked my egg noodles and there's No wheat in them. As for sorbital I don't think I eat anything that contains that.I do like fruit , Star Fruit , Kiwi's , and Strawberry's. I do sprinkle sugar on top of them.Thankfully I made it to the doctor and back home without having to go potty.The 2 Imodium must have worked quick for me.Thanks again Kathleen , you are very knowledgable about all these IBS issue's.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If they have durum or semolina flour that is wheat. (common pasta flours)Most pastas and noodles are wheat. They do make some from rice, quinoa or corn, but you didn't say gluten free ones so I assumed the most common kinds.Some of the studies have found that regular Imodium use often gives better control. It takes awhile to get working so often if you take it on the 3rd or 4th bowel movement of an IBS attack you may very well only get it slowing things down when the attack would have calmed down on its own.I don't know how many BM's you have in an attack, but often they only last an hour or two and it takes 20-30 minutes for the Imodium to kick in. That means you may get a lot of the constipation effects when you really don't need them which can set you up for diarrhea later.If you need more than 1 pill a day I would take the second pill at another time. They often find with 2 or 4 pills a day in studies that taking 1 pill 2X a day works better than 2 pills 1x a day and so on. I would work up from the one pill a day every couple of days until you find what gives you reasonable control. It is usually better to have an occasional loose stool than to be too constipated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Thankyou again for the added information Kathleen.When I get bad "D" episodes and I am in the bathroom for several hours straight , I just keep going and going , I never really get any breaks.I think it might be wise to start taking imodium on a daily basis , just not over doing it , other wise I get plugged for about 2 days. I will play around with it and see what happens.Is fresh fruit bad to eat with some sugar on it ? (Star fruit , Kiwi's and Strawberry's)Plus I enjoy fresh sliced avacado's with a sprinkle of salt on it. Is that bad ?How did you get so knowledgable about IBS ? You are full of awesome information. Are you a Nurse ?Thanks again , I really do appreciate all your input.And thanks to everyone else for sharing their IBS issue's.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ph.D. in biology and talked to a lot of people here over the years.Fruits high in sorbitol can be an issue, mostly apples, pears, peaches, plums and cherries (and similar fruits like apricots).Most tropical fruits (like kiwi) and berries tend to be OK. Table sugar usually isn't a problem because it has equal amounts of fructose and glucose. Some people have issues with high fructose sweeteners like some corn syrups and honey. So table sugar should be OK.With Avocados it depends on how much fat at one sitting you can handle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I should be Ok then with my Star Fruit , Kiwi's and Strawberrys with a small amount of sugar on top.I don't buy any thing with artificial sweetners in it. My husband is Diabetic on shots , and he gets goofy reactons to those artificial sweetners.As for eating an avacado every so often , I only have One or 2 a month , with a sprinkle of salt on top.It sounds like that should be ok too .Thankyou for all your help Kathleen.


----------

